# General > Literature >  "Breakers" by Doug Johnstone

## ecb

I have just finished reading "Breakers" by Scottish author Doug  Johnstone which is an enjoyable thriller set in Edinburgh.  It gets a good review here:

https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/43080846-breakers

----------

